
Google Hangouts now on Firefox without plugins via WebRTC - JoshTriplett
https://twitter.com/tsahil/status/943471207692763136
======
beachwood23
This is honestly the one thing keeping me from making Firefox my daily driver.
But Hangouts still doesn't work for me, and I'm on FF Nightly.

Is anyone else able to get this to work?

~~~
codazoda
Same here; tested on FirefoxDeveloperEdition for Mac. Maybe this is a slow
roll-out on the Google side.

~~~
baseethrowaway
Slow roll-out is so much more likely.

WebRTC has been supported for a while in Firefox, and no nightly will make
Google serve you with a proper version. It's entirely up to Google.

------
callesgg
Finally! I though they simply ignored firefox it used to say coming for
firefix soon, these days it just says "please download chrome"

------
mod50ack
Thank God, about time. Any other major websites that still use browser-based
proprietary extensions instead of open standards?

~~~
chii
there's no standard for a screenshare. i wish there was

~~~
notnarb
Not quite standardized, but Firefox appears to allow extension-less
screensharing as of FF 52

[https://wiki.mozilla.org/Screensharing](https://wiki.mozilla.org/Screensharing)

[https://mozilla.github.io/webrtc-
landing/gum_test.html](https://mozilla.github.io/webrtc-landing/gum_test.html)

This is all done with parameters specified to getUserMedia as opposed to
Chrome's extension-only "chrome.desktopCapture.chooseDesktopMedia"

As far as I can tell, the reason why screen-sharing is not more widely
accessible is because of a security UX issue rather than a technical
limitation. Both Firefox and Chrome are can provide you with media stream ID's
to use in WebRTC negotiation, they differ mostly in the boundaries required to
authorize access.

------
nathancahill
Finally. The only reason why I ever had to open Chrome (besides testing).

~~~
lholden
Same!

------
storrgie
Is this an incremental rollout?

